# Kangertech Pro Tank 2



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)

Not much is talked about the Kangertech Pro Tank 2 Mega... anyone use it?


----------



## Silver (30/3/14)

Yes Rob i have it

Not bad but i have issues with it
- the draw is way too airy for me
- the flavour is not as good as the mpT2
- not consistent for me vapewise, gurgling etc etc

I much prefer the mpt2

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (30/3/14)

I have ordered the airflow control valve base for this. 
Want to see if that changes anything, but i doubt it 

At the moment my PT2 mega is not being used.


----------



## vaalboy (30/3/14)

Mine were benched very early on because of the non stop gurgling issue.


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)

Silver said:


> I have ordered the airflow control valve base for this.
> Want to see if that changes anything, but i doubt it
> 
> At the moment my PT2 mega is not being used.



Thanks Hi Ho... you just saved me some money and I have taken it out of my shopping basket.

Please let me know how it works with the airflow control.


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Mine were benched very early on because of the non stop gurgling issue.



Thanks Markus!

How is the painting going?


----------



## Silver (30/3/14)

Will let you know @Rob Fisher 

But as a matter of interest, what would make you want to buy it anyway?
Surely the Nautilus and the Aerotank are way better?


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)

Silver said:


> But as a matter of interest, what would make you want to buy it anyway? Surely the Nautilus and the Aerotank are way better?



Yip they probably are but it looks like an oversized mPT2 and it uses the same coils so in theory it should be pretty good all things being equal... Plus I have tested most others and this one has slipped through the cracks...

And I'm trying desperately to have a full on relationship with the Aerotank because it's such a nice size and looks so good but it's not getting to the intense love affair I have with the Nautilus. I think it's time that Aspire makes a smaller Nautilus that looks good on the MVP like the Aerotank does!

Plus... whoever dies with the most vaping stuff wins!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (30/3/14)

@rob, maybe this will tickle you fancy.
On it's way.


----------



## Derek (30/3/14)

And this as well !!!!




kanger aerotank mini
Model No.:aerotank mini 
2014 new e cig 
aerotank mini 
dual coil 
interchangeable glass tube 
air control valve

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)

OMG! They both look awesome! Real NEED to HAVE stuff! And the MEGA comes with a stainless steel tank as well! What a good move!

@Gizmo please order them now!


----------



## Silver (30/3/14)

Rob, if you want to try the "old PT2 Mega" just so you can try it out then go for it.
I admire your thoroughness!

I'm just warning you that I found the flavour not nearly the same as the Mini. The Mini is way better.
Also, the gurgling was not my imagination - it really irritated me - have seen others write about this online too.

The Kanger lineup seems to be moving at a rapid pace 

That Mega Aerotank that @TylerD posted above looks really fabulous. Thought of you with the replaceable stainless steel tank. I'd go for that rather than the PT2 Mega - even though its brand new and none of us have tried it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)

Silver said:


> That Mega Aerotank that @TylerD posted above looks really fabulous. Thought of you with the replaceable stainless steel tank. I'd go for that rather than the PT2 Mega - even though its brand new and none of us have tried it.



Thanks Hi Ho... I think you are right on the button again... I will do that...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (30/3/14)

Yeah I agree with @Silver The mega is pants compared to the Mini.

Unless we both got poor quality copies (mine came via eciggies) it really is a pain and it under performs.

Now I need to fix the problem on my Aerotank. The air adjustment ring is locked all the way open

I

Reactions: Like 1


----------

